# Utah



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2014)

So we're going to Utah next year! Flying into Las Vegas - couple of days there and then hiring a car and driving to Salt Lake City. The Sun Tunnels is our reason for going. We're planning to be there for the summer solstice. Looks like there is a lot of amazing natural wonder in the state and we're planning on hiking and camping.

Anyone been? Any recommendations?


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2014)

I have indeed.  

Salt Lake City- its fascinating.
Zion National Park is stunning- its down the 15- veteran highway or something.  Great drive, past the big lake and a couple of amazing mountains that all have comedy religious names.  Some interesting mormon settlements along the way including some of the polygamous ones.  
we went all the way down into the big reservation, can't remember its name, but IIWY I'd not bother to go further south than Hurricane- the remote bits are fascinating, but a lot of travel for not that much return- the really memorable bits were all along the Salt Lake valley.  Moab is good if you can get there.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> Zion National Park



















Looks shit


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2014)

The colours are like that in real life. You can see why people get carried away and convinced there's a god....


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2014)

Always found Zion boring compared to (eg) Canyonlands. For adventure get lost in the Maze. Alternatively try driving along the old Pony Express Trail, or Cottonwood Canyon in to the back of Kodachrome Basin and on to Bryce NP (the Paria Canyon-Vermilion Cliffs Wilderness, including the Wave, is part of that area, straddling the AZ/UT border). There's also Arches NP (and Canyonland's Island in the Sky is nearby). Further south near Natural Bridges National Monument you can drive off the edge of the word at the Moki Dugway and drop down in to the Valley of the Gods (then go and indulge yourself further in and around Monument Valley).

If you are looking for other art in the landscape hunt down Smithson's Spiral Jetty on the northern side of the Great Salt Lake (worth doing some research and checking whether it is flooded or not - it's probably visible right now as the lake level is relatively low).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Moab is spectacular; as is Bryce Canyon. Moab is a must-see.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Moab is spectacular; as is Bryce Canyon. Moab is a must-see.



Well, the area immediately around Moab (trails out of town along the Colorado, views from Dead Horse SP/Island in the Sky, Arches), but not really Moab itself


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Honest mistake: for those familiar with travel in the Western States, 'Moab' refers to something other than, and more than, just the townsite.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=moab...a=X&ei=70-WVMfTEs_yoATGoYHQDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Another must-see: the Four Corners.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Another must-see: the Four Corners.



Gets my vote for one of the least interesting visitor attractions in the states. In the Four Corners region even. Marginally less interesting than the world's tallest thermometer in Baker . It's not even in the correct location... I'd spend time west of there in the Navajo Nation/Hopi reservations instead (or east to the Pueblos in NM). Amazing landscapes and interesting people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2014)

http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/road-trips/four-corners-southwest-road-trip/


----------



## oryx (Dec 22, 2014)

I became quite interested in The Sun Tunnels after reading this article in The Telegraph of all places (really worth a read):

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...dreams-Nancy-Holts-modern-day-Stonehenge.html

Disclaimer - I do not often read The Telegraph!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 22, 2014)

If you plan on consuming alcohol check the rules first.  There used to be some pretty odd laws around it.  They had "private clubs" instead of bars that you paid to be a member of as a workaround.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 22, 2014)

I get the impression that the rules are more relaxed than they used to be but I'm  not that bothered either way. If we can get a drink, great! If not, then it's no biggie.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 9, 2015)

Any one been to Taos ? - thinking of a side trip from Colorado later this year (having done the steam railroads and other attractions..)


----------

